# Rampage v Sylva / Mir vs Nog



## K831 (Dec 19, 2008)

Mir vs Nog breakdown

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=news.detail&gid=16598


Rampage vs Sylva breakdown

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=news.detail&gid=16538

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=news.detail&gid=16558



What do you guys think?


----------



## jarrod (Dec 19, 2008)

my money is on nog.  silva/rampage is a tougher call though.  silva has slipped a bit while rampage has improved.  tougher call.  a prime silva would probably pull out victory #3 with a little more difficulty than the first two.

jf


----------



## thetruth (Dec 22, 2008)

Silva & Mir, both by dec


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 22, 2008)

Give me Nog and Rampage


----------



## SensibleManiac (Dec 22, 2008)

I believe Nog will outlast Mir and Silva will beat Rampage.
Either way i'tll be a good UFC for sure.


----------



## MeatWad2 (Dec 23, 2008)

Wanderlei all the way!  I am a diehard fan...

Mir and Nog is a tough call...I want Nog, but Mir could take it...


----------



## AJPerry (Dec 26, 2008)

I have to go for Silva.  Rampage is hard and strong but Silva is so damn quick on his feet and dangerous on the ground.  I can only see Rampage winning by knocking him out with a bodyslam.

I'd like to see Nog win over Mir.  My guess is that if Mir wins it will be ref stoppage for breaking something of Nog's as the guy just refuses to tap.


----------

